#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*IIIT Kancheepuram Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Branches In Engineering:
*

Computer EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering

*First Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Computer Engineering + M.Tech. Computer Engineering
5391
14560
18263
26646
81150
115083
126198
148820

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Signal Processing & Communication System Design
10034
17741
21592
29853
74043
108744
195735
195735

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. VLSI & Electronic System Design
5821
17020
21656
30051
113901
124754
171292
183912

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Advanced Manufacturing
8373
18146
24023
31176
97657
114298
169119
169119

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Product Design
13837
17944
31184
31901
116459
128347
137803
158643

AI
Computer Engineering
5195
9211
15666
20020
65355
93292
135438
153280

AI
Electronics Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
7264
12494
14462
23430
26561
102188
177490
195324

AI
Mechanical Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
5698
13146
14188
24192
88360
106714
156202
161007



*Second Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Computer Engineering + M.Tech. Computer Engineering
9950
17272
18263
33502
110111
142709
147450
215301

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Signal Processing & Communication System Design
10034
18309
21592
35787
106057
140790
234886
234886

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. VLSI & Electronic System Design
13981
19186
28802
36072
134715
146470
183912
227198

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Advanced Manufacturing
16875
20643
32878
35762
97657
141248
218705
218705

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Product Design
17253
20599
32710
34628
128347
140308
137803
169119

AI
Computer Engineering
5264
12059
16126
21335
71970
110494
135438
195324

AI
Electronics Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
10232
14547
18442
26823
113215
130202
177490
228585

AI
Mechanical Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
6314
16497
21811
26155
88360
114328
156950
166041



*Third Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Computer Engineering + M.Tech. Computer Engineering
9950
18867
26022
36096
110111
151009

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Signal Processing & Communication System Design
10034
19491
21592
35787
106057
151364

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. VLSI & Electronic System Design
13981
19873
28802
36595
134715
153163

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Advanced Manufacturing
16875
21948
32878
36372
97657
144469

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Product Design
17253
22891
32710
36870
128347
146772

AI
Computer Engineering
5264
12659
16126
23183
71970
110494

AI
Electronics Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
10232
16335
18442
28628
113215
136963

AI
Mechanical Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
6314
17944
21811
26979
88360
114328



*Fourth Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Computer Engineering + M.Tech. Computer Engineering
9950
18867
25679
36096
85533
151009
147450
249866

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Signal Processing & Communication System Design
10034
20537
21592
36379
106057
150633
266483
266483

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. VLSI & Electronic System Design
13981
21639
28802
36595
134715
151981
175835
227198

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Advanced Manufacturing
17261
22916
30423
36372
97657
138160
218705
218705

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Product Design
17253
23579
35576
37077
123436
153827
137803
195883

AI
Computer Engineering
8092
14293
16126
23183
71970
128880
135438
177490

AI
Electronics Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
11143
18166
18442
28628
102188
136963
156841
248311

AI
Mechanical Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
10637
18830
21811
26979
88360
120573
156950
166041



*Spot Round Cut-Off:*
*Quota*
*Branch name*
*OP Rank*
*OB Rank*
*SC Rank*
*ST Rank*

*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*
*Open*
*Close*

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Computer Engineering + M.Tech. Computer Engineering
15824
15824
0
0
65976
65976
223977
223977

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Signal Processing & Communication System Design
5627
21737
30037
31675
83842
83842
0
0

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. VLSI & Electronic System Design
20568
22994
28412
28412
138895
138895
0
0

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Advanced Manufacturing
23244
30409
33730
33730
159773
159773
0
0

AI
5-Year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering (D&M) + M.Tech. Product Design
26335
30846
35576
36739
140308
140308
0
0

AI
Electronics Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
0
0
0
0
128399
130410
0
0

AI
Mechanical Engineering  Design & Manufacturing
16335
19155
0
0
0
0
0
0




*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*S.No*
*Particulars*
*Amount (B.Tech.)*

*A. One Time Fees*

1
Admission fee
150

2
Grade card/Thesis fee
150

3
Provisional certificate
100

4
Student welfare fund
200

5
Modernisation fee
400

6
Alumni Life Membership Fee (NS)
500

7
Publication fee (NS)
250


*Total A*
*1750*

*B. Semester Fees*

1
Tuition fee+
25000

2
Examination fee
350

3
Registration-Enrolment fee
200

4
Gymkhana
500

5
Medical fee
500

6
Student Amenities Subs. and Lab. & Com. Facilities Fun (NS)
2000


*Total B*
*28550*

*C. Deposits (Refundable):*

1
Hostel Deposit (NS)- *
1000

2
Institute Deposit and Library Deposit (each Rs 1000)
1000


*Total C*
*3000*

*D. Hostel Fees & Mess Charges per semester*

1
Hostel Admission fee
100

2
Hostel Seat Rent
500

3
Fan, Elec. & Water Charges
300

4
Hostel Maintenance Charges
6200

5
Establishment B Charges
500

6
Advance dining charges
10000


*Total D*
*17600*

*E. Medical Insurance Premium (per annum)*

1
Medical Insurance Premium (per annum)
709


*Total E*
*709*

*Hostellers (A+B+C+D+E)*
*51609*

*Day Scholars [A+B +C2 +E]*
*33009*


+SC/ST students are exempted from payment of tuition fee irrespective of their parental income

*PLACEMENTS 2015 STATISTICS: NA*

*Recruiters that visited the campus:**-*


BallyTCSMu-SigmaL&TPricolAshok LeylandFlextronicsWiproSVP LaserApollo Tyres

*Past Recruiters:-*

Ashok LeylandHCLShimzMu SigmaWheels India LimitedSuryaGenTaeguTecUCAL FuelCognizantFlextronicsSafran Engineering ServicesTCSGESVP Laseri3 LogicApollo Tyres

*IIIT Kancheepuram Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:* 

Globalization has created uniformity in customer expectations world over. With opening up of Indian economy, our manufacturing sector has to compete globally even for the domestic market. This would require strong products with leading technology / quality and compelling cost advantage. Suitably trained manpower with skill sets appropriate for design, development and prototyping using modern IT tools is critical to achieve this goal. This Institute is envisioned as an academic institution of excellence that would facilitate and promote the competitive advantage of Indian products in global markets. This Institute will serve as an inter-disciplinary institution for education and research in the area of Product Lifecycle Management (PLM) encompassing design and manufacturing using state of the art concepts, tools, processes and practices of the industry world over. IIT Madras has been entrusted with the responsibility of setting up this Institute. Classes will be conducted in the IIT Madras campus till Institute?s facilities are created. Strong industry interface and close cooperation with other academic and research institutions will be the key features of this Institute. This Institute will give emphasis on synthesis, creativity, hands-on experience, innovation, communication and entrepreneurship. These qualities along with basic knowledge of design and manufacturing technologies will form the ethos of education at this Institute.

*Library:*

Institute library has e-resources through INDEST, Science Direct, IEEE, ACM, Springger Link, Nature and ASME .The Institute also has access to various online research journals & articles like following resources SIAm, AMS, ACS, Kluwer, APS, Palgrave, INFORMS, Rev.of Scientific Instruments, Appl.Physics Letters and the search engine Scopus. Total number of books in the Institute library by the year 2009-10 are approximately 6742.

High Performance Computing Labortory : Specification of Parallel Cluster (for Central Computing Facility)- JS22 Blade No.3, 16GB(2*8GB) DDR2 533 Mhz DiMMs, IBM 146GB SAS 10K SFF HDD, IBM blade center JS22 4-core 4.0 Ghz Processor and WiFi Campus etc.



*IIIT Kancheepuram Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

One very important part of academic institute is hostels which take care of the students who are staying away from the home. Presently there are two hostels Hall of Residence-1 single seated and Hall of Residence-3  triple seated in the campus. We have a complete team of faculty members (two wardens for each hall and a coordinator of student affairs) for hostel administration who are fully dedicated towards to maintaining healthy relationship among the students in all aspects and always try to give their best to students for developing the all round personality. Along with this there is a Hall Executive Commitee (HEC) of students for each hostel which is elected or nominated by the hall residents only. Hall Executive Commitee is headed by respective hall Wardens.

*Amenities*

1. Mess (Breakfast,Lunch,Dinner)
2. One cafeteria(2:00P.M to 12:00A.M)
3. Stationary shop
4. Wi-Fi internet facility
5. Guest Room
6. Printing and photocopy facility
7. 24*7 ambulance facility
8. Gymnasium
9. Reading room(all most all news papers,employment news and magzines)
10. Bus facility to and fro between campus and railway station,some city points
11. Stadium for outdoor games

*IIIT Kancheepuram Address:*

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design & Manufacturing (IIIT D &M) Kancheepuram, Melakottaiyur Village Off Vandalur-Kelambakkam Road, Nellikuppam Road Chennai  600 048 Tamil Nadu, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilies IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facili

----------

